# I am wondering...



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

What do you make of it when they talk incessantly about nothing at all? Today, she just stared at me or spouted random sentences that may pass as conversation to some, not to me. I answered when I felt like it, but mostly stayed quite. Though I am trying to prevent myself from getting my hopes up, does this come off as rude or just unsettling?
We rarely talk about anything that important, it is meaningless conversation as far as I am concerned, but she hates the quiet, always thinks I am mad at her(past and present). I am around her more than some people are around their ex, though I feel stronger in resisting my old comforts, urges, and until recent desperation. I have changed my course around her, but I have to be a round her for various reasons. I am worried, eventually, my indifference will come off as hostility rather than neutral. Any thoughts or personal experience like this? 
Does any one else have an ex that says strange things that seem like they are more so trying to boost themselves(make themselves feel better about insecurities) rather than make you feel bad or jealous? (as in things you laugh at or roll your eyes at how ridiculous it is).


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Perhaps she is nervous or feels awkward around you. People do tend to say random things to brake the silence in these situations.


----------



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

827Aug said:


> Perhaps she is nervous or feels awkward around you. People do tend to say random things to brake the silence in these situations.


I have thought about that, but I am confused as to why she would want to be around me, then act like this. She doesn't want to be with me. It isn't always like this. She has always done this in our friendship, relationship, and separation. She would rather do this than have a real, serious conversation. I figure it might be best to have zero unnecessary contact. She is different from day to day and depending on who is around. I know this is not healthy for me or her( my main concern is me, especially if she insists on fence-sitting in some regards). I just don't want to be mean to hurt her and her behavior past and present make it easy, so I avoid the opportunity.


----------



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

She is still at it. 
I just talk infrequently. I don't feel like it is my job to tell her why. Defeats the point of the 180 (weather it creates "US" or just helps me get over her).
Feeling great regardless.


----------

